# My babies are growing fast



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

So I've had my two babies for a week now and I can't believe how much they've grown in such a short time! They are starting to look like proper birds now  Here's some photos 


The day we bought them home











And today! Pablo's feathers are coming back in nicely, not looking like such a vulture now LOL!  Little one hasn't officially been named yet but I think it might be a boy  No spots on the flights closest to the body is male, right? I tried to get a photo but couldn't manage a clear enough one since I'm home alone 


Pablo










"Little one" - If we don't come up with a name soon that one might stick LOL!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Pablo is a cheeky bugger, he started escaping from the brooder (don't ask me how LOL!) So they stay in the cage during the day and in the brooder at night to sleep


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are both so cute !! Pablo is gonna be a pretty pied !


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so adorable and theyve grown so much!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my! There so darn cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so cute


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Such sweetie pies! Pablo is going to be beautiful, and little one is just adorable


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Pablo has such a sweet nature too, all he wants to do is sit with you. When you walk by the cage he toddles over to the door and wants to come out. He loves sitting on your shoulder when you mix their food up too, but he's cheeky and tries to jump into the bowl and eat it all up


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

aaaw their sooooo cuuuuuuuuuute they got the FEED ME face going on looool


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! You are doing an awesome job with them! I just love seeing progress pics!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a couple more, Pablo's feathers are opening up now and he looks so handsome. Last night he took his first flight  Matt had him on his shoulder while we mixed his food and he flew straight up onto the curtain rail - twice! Cheeky bum. We are at my parent's place this weekend and Pabs has been spending some time in the big cage with the adult birds. Little one is coming along well, he started nibbling on seed and brocolli now thanks to Pablo's curious influence  Pics! 

Looking handsome










Trying to weasel a feed out of my brother's girl Stormy. She's been naughty and laying eggs on the floor of the cage 










Fred, Spike, Lily, Chalky and Jesse all cowering from the camera


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww...gorgeous birds! He's coming along so nicely! I just wanna scritch them all! lol


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Little one and Pablo having a cuddle on the play gym after dinner 











The little guy had his first flight attempt tonight! I was reaching up to get Pablo off the curtain rail (for the 5th time already ) and thought it was Sarge who had taken off and turned around to see him on the floor looking very confused hehehe


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're looking so grown up!


----------



## pep4uk (Aug 30, 2011)

they have got big sure doesnt take long xx


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

They sure are, I'm starting to introduce them to the adults properly now since they'll eventually be in a cage together. Fawkes is so good with them, she preens them and sits near them like a good littlevaunty bird hehehe. The others are still a bit unsure, they usually find somewhere else to sit and if they can't get away they peck the babies a little but nothing too bad that I need to worry about


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are growing so quick almost fully feathered !


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

Sooooooooo lovely, congratulation


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww they are all gorgeous and so cute


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

My crazy boys at dinner time


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww so cute


----------

